# Dark Rift Delay



## ADAOCE (Jun 15, 2021)

Finished this build tonight. Really great delay and so many weird little ambient things you can do with the modulation section. This was a pretty straight forward build however it is a pretty tight layout and soldering the pots on the bottom row took some serious care to avoid melting caps.

decided to go with a straight to copy of the Space Spiral. The pink led looks great.

at the longest delay times I get a little distortion on the trails. It’s faint but enough to be slightly annoying. I might swap the pt2399 and see if that helps any. From what I’ve seen this can happen at longer delay times with the pt2399 which is why the cataclysm delay has the tone control.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 16, 2021)

Dark Rif*f* Delay looks great!

Pink LED is great, too.


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 16, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Turned out great. The pt2399 delays get that alot. Part of the reason I stick with my analog delays. I have been thinking of trying this one out though and I love the knobs, strait EQD!


Thanks man. Yeah it’s not a deal breaker really. If swapping chips helps that will be nice but if I bump the delay time down just a bit from full CW it goes away and the modulation helps it fade into the wash.

Think I need an analog delay… hah

EQD designs are pretty great I love how simple and consistent they are across their line


----------



## fig (Jun 16, 2021)

That came out nice, and yes the pink really pops!


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jun 17, 2021)

I've gone through a bunch of pt2399s when I was building a madbean project with longer delay times.  I had two pt2399s which just handled it better than my others.  The rest were fine in other projects like deep blue delays etc


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 17, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> I've gone through a bunch of pt2399s when I was building a madbean project with longer delay times.  I had two pt2399s which just handled it better than my others.  The rest were fine in other projects like deep blue delays etc


Good to know I can keep trying new chips if I’m not satisfied. Thanks!


----------



## finebyfine (Jun 17, 2021)

Killer build! So excited to get to mine if it wasn't lost by USPS. I love pt2399 delays, I could barely force myself to give my Sea Bed to the person that commissioned it from me. Definitely cosign swapping them to find one that works best with the circuit, I try to order them from random different sources whenever I see them just for that.


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 17, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Killer build! So excited to get to mine if it wasn't lost by USPS. I love pt2399 delays, I could barely force myself to give my Sea Bed to the person that commissioned it from me. Definitely cosign swapping them to find one that works best with the circuit, I try to order them from random different sources whenever I see them just for that.


Thanks man! Yeah it’s a great pedal believe it or not I’m actually loving a chorus sound i found on EQDs website. It’s simple and sounds beautiful.

I swapped out the 2399 with the only other one I had and it’s better. The distortion only really happens at the max time setting and not as bad as the the last one. The last one would start at about 3/4 of the max time


----------



## OzzieJoe (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice build. I'm about to do mine, I have one quick question, for the LED, which led goes to which hole...Is it LONG (Anode) to 'A' and short (cathode) to 'K' the instructions arent clear! Thanks


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 23, 2021)

OzzieJoe said:


> Nice build. I'm about to do mine, I have one quick question, for the LED, which led goes to which hole...Is it LONG (Anode) to 'A' and short (cathode) to 'K' the instructions arent clear! Thanks


Yep. 👍🏻


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 23, 2021)

OzzieJoe said:


> Nice build. I'm about to do mine, I have one quick question, for the LED, which led goes to which hole...Is it LONG (Anode) to 'A' and short (cathode) to 'K' the instructions arent clear! Thanks


Good luck! Careful with the bottom row of pots soldering. It’s a tight squeeze!


----------



## OzzieJoe (Jun 24, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> Good luck! Careful with the bottom row of pots soldering. It’s a tight squeeze!


cheers, thanks for the heads up. I've done 5 pot compressors, so I am experienced.. I also found the LED guide on another forum pages, clearly marked! Looking forward to the build.


----------



## OzzieJoe (Jul 15, 2021)

Just built mine, sounds pretty good, but yes, I noticed my delays sound hissy on longer delays, is that the chip or another component?


----------



## ADAOCE (Jul 15, 2021)

OzzieJoe said:


> Just built mine, sounds pretty good, but yes, I noticed my delays sound hissy on longer delays, is that the chip or another component?


It’s gotta be the chip. I replaced mine and it got noticeably better. Also the cataclysm delay (pt2399) has a tone control for the repeats and that helps hide the noise on long delay times


----------



## ADAOCE (Aug 3, 2021)

Top row left to right: Time, Repeats, Mix
Bottom row left to right: Depth, Shape, Rate


----------

